# Chytrid Cure?



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

Found this while cruisin' on CNN at school today.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/7067613.stm


----------



## Annababe (Oct 19, 2007)

Have you found anything else on it relating to care of frogs?


----------



## AndrewFromSoCal (Jan 1, 2007)

I was in between classes. I'll ask my prof. if she's heard anything tomorrow..and i'll keep my eyes out!


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There is a thread going on in the Science and Conservation section regarding the article:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=33319

It will be of the most benefit to the community if we keep all discussion about it in a single thread - so I am going to go ahead and lock this one.


----------

